# 20 Long Salt Water



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok I have a spare tank and Id like to make a sw fish tank of it.I want to put live rock and corals in it. I want maybe a starfish lol. Or I maybe will want clown fish and a cleaner shrimp. Please give me advice. I have Fw fishtanks before,so I realize a small SW will need many tests and water changes.

Please give me some links aswell.

Maybe a list of coral and fishes I can get. i have a big budget but not too big.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well your 20 gallon tank will limit a little on which fish and inverts you can get, a good place to look is Liveaquaria.com That way you can get a general idea of fish inverts and corals that you want. Lighting and filtration will be your most expensive investments... for corals I'd go with either a single metal halide or a compact florecent with at least 100 watts so you can have pretty much anything in there. As for filtration, I would recomend a skimmer and live rock and also either a DI unit or using distilled water.


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

ok i already have a 100 wats lol it was for my freshwater


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you may want different bulbs depending on what you got, a combo of 10,000K and antics make corals stand out very nicely... may I recomend some fish?
Firefish
Kaulderns Cardinalfish
Pajama Cardinalfish
percula clown
watchmen goby
Green Chromis
royal gramma or similar dottybacks
I would go with maybe two or three of the above for your 20 gallon
As for a clean up crew
cleaner shrimp 1
brittle star (except green brittles) 1
emerald crabs 4-6
Nassarias Snails 10
Astrea Snails 10


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Im not big on fish so I am thinking 2 clowns? Also for coral what is better hard or soft.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Soft corals aren't hard to keep, but they exude a lot of stuff which makes it more work for you, and in a small tank like yours you can't ignore it. If you really like the look of the soft ones and are ready to do the extra maintenance required, soft corals can be rewarding. They're even easy to propagate.

Hard corals are less problematic, which is good in a small tank, but then again they have their own needs. Overall, I would recommend hard corals first.


----------



## Tipsy (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, i will do hards at first and then the soft ones.

I like this coral

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2039

Also this

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=437


I love this one

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=509

And this is great

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=461

Any other suggestions. WIll a blennie be good or nah?

For Fish 
I like http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=755 I love clowns

For Inverts


I seem to like these...

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=575

Any problems with any please holla


----------



## theplatypus (Feb 28, 2005)

From what I've read the Elegance coral isn't a good choice. They have a tendancy to die rather quickly. Search reef central for more info. You've got to be carefull with with aggressive corals(Torch). They can/will kill other corals that are in a close proximity. You might want to look into one of the beginner coral packs from liveaquaria. Use that as starting point and check your LFS for frags. You should be able to save some $.


----------

